# Paragraphing issues and double posting



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2016)

In a few threads when I hit return to start a new line, instead of the cursor dropping below the text I've just typed the text line drops and my cursor moves above the text. In sense you'd have to read my thread from the bottom up. to have it in the correct order.

I have also noticed a ton of double posts happening lately in multiple threads from multiple users. Not sure if it is related but when posting from my phone I keep getting a message that says I have already submitted this form, when I hit the submit button. But that is the first time I have hit the button.

Glitchy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2016)

Yes it is happening to me too.

There must be a problem with the site.

I've deleted a bunch of duplicate posts in the last few days.

I'm sure they are aware of it.

Al


----------



## joe black (Dec 22, 2016)

I've had the same problems.  Also, when writing a reply to a PM, sometimes the whole message will disappear and I have to start over.


----------

